# Genocide of my cherry shrimps!!!



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

sorry for the dramatic title but its urgent.I have 170l (this my tank http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/87398-rogue-170l.html) three days ago I noticed a amano shrimp dead and then others(I have Cherry shrimps more than 200 probably) started dying.My tank is heavily planted so I can't see the damage but the front part is covered with dead shrimps so anyone please any idea what is going on?

Its worth mentioning that Amano look a bit pale like when its freshly molted and some of my older lady's (cherry) look more vibrant than usual.Similar thing happened when I tried to get rid of algae with H2O2(couple of hundred casualty's-both times):frusty:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Genocid of my cherry shrimps!!!*

Large water changes will help whatever it is. I'd do a 50% as soon as you can. Sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Genocid of my cherry shrimps!!!*

Thanks, I'm doing that on a daily basis.


----------

